# speckled trout?



## wncrick (Dec 12, 2012)

I have fillets off of four fish and thinking about smoking them.  I've never smoked any fish before.  Should have prolly left the head and skin on if I was going to smoke, but too late for that.  Fish were 16-18".  From what i've read I should brine, let pellicle form in fridge, then smoke.  Should I just wait till next catch to smoke with head and skin on or give these fillets a try?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2012)

Do the filets.......  remove all the bones, if you want, sprinkle with kosher salt... I use about 2% of the fish weight....  sprinkle with sugar, brown sugar is an option, about the same as the salt... then spices and herbs.......  Let sit in the fridge 24-36 hours...... rinse, pat dry with paper towels... put in front of a fan on high speed for a couple hours until the skin is dry to the touch..... smoke at 180 until the fish reaches 145 deg IT...  I do not use a brine solution...  I prefer the dry rub salt, sugar, spice method......   Dave


----------

